

Responsive Web Design vs. Mobile Site: Which Approach Works Best? - room4debate
http://room4debate.com/debate/responsive-web-design-vs-mobile-site

======
EugeneOZ
There are 3 options: 1) Two sites, "mobile" and "desktop", both responsive; 2)
One site, responsive; 3) Desktop site and mobile site.

Option 1 is the best and most expensive to implement, 3 is worst and almost
same expensive. So "optimal" is 2, when best is 1.

------
mkaroumi
Thanks for sharing this. Totally agree with:

"To sum it up, it is cheaper and more modern, and many times better
performance-wise, to build sites that are responsive."

~~~
room4debate
Yup. A lot of businesses today will try to avoid going responsive thinking
that they are not a technology company. Many media companies will bring up
that excuse. But the reality is that it's far cheaper and strategically
better.

------
jeffehobbs
How is this still a question? Responsive. Next question.

------
johnwallz
or a blank page.

